# change wireless networks



## nedry (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello I would like to change wireless networks on my FreeBSD 11-p1 laptop, but when i run `bsdconfig` it scans for the network, finds the network but does not give an option to join the network and save the details. How would i manually change wireless networks, i really dont want to have to reinstall just to change network.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 19, 2017)

If you look at the `bsdinstaller` script for wlanconfig it uses a chroot directory 'BSDINSTALL_TMPETC' so that won't work.

There is a command line program for changing named wpa_cli

Another option is to manually edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and change the ssid and psk.


----------



## nedry (Feb 19, 2017)

thanks, will bsdconfig be updated to include the feature of choosing and joining wifi networks?


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 19, 2017)

The script I quoted can be easily modified to work on an installed system.

If your using a Desktop environment there is `wifimgr` and `networkmgr`.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 20, 2017)

Looks like someone has worked on bsdconfig wireless. Not sure of the status. I had never used `bsdconfig`. Looks interesting.
https://twitter.com/freebsdfrau/status/685992939143626753


----------

